# Shane Warne RIP



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The Aussie cricket legend Shane Warne has died from a suspected heart attack it has been announced.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, just heard, very sad news… 

No age at all…


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Huge shock what an icon of the sport. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I am unaccountably moved by his death. 

If ever there was an advert for living fast and dying young: I imagine his only regret in going so soon would have been leaving children to complete their growing up. He really was a throwback to the larger than life George Best/James Hunt sportsman era. You never knew what feat he was going to pull off next, either on or off the field, and he could turn a match on a sixpence, at least when on form.

At the end of the day a sportsman’s achievements are usually fairly, if not completely, ephemeral. But I think he gave cricket lovers something unique with the grace of his bowling - the world is a more beautiful place to me at least for having seen such artistry.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

A sad loss.

Give me a rip-roaring, naturally talented, genius, character over any of the current bland, PC correct, marketing moulded puppets.

RIP


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

And for those of us old enough to remember Botham's triumphs at Headingly in 1981, we lost Rodney Marsh less than 24 hours before Warne.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I was really shocked when I heard this with him only being 52 and I'm the big 5 0. 
I did read yesterday that he had just been on a 14 day fluid only diet and had been complaining of chest pains before.


----------



## SubaruDean (10 mo ago)

This has shook me up, being close to that age its a worry. I feel for his family


----------

